# بالصورعمليه انزال غواصه للمياة



## saizgax (3 فبراير 2010)

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]





























*


























[LINE]hr[/LINE]






































:19::19::19::19::19::19:*



​


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (6 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك saizgax و بجد الواحد بيستفيد من مواضيعك الجميله ديت


----------



## alilym (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (10 فبراير 2010)

انت بتشتغل فى ماريدايف يا معلم
و تقريبا فى mz الامريكانى


----------



## saizgax (11 فبراير 2010)

مرحب بيك مهندس عباس ممكن تعرفنابنفسك اكتروبتشتغل ايه


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## nazih nassar (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## egole (21 فبراير 2010)

بجد الواحد بيستفيد من مواضيعك الجميله ديت


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (2 مارس 2010)

يا متمكن ----- بس لى طلب اخوى عندك يا ريت تجيب حاجه لنا عن كيفية تضبيط ووضع الماكينه داخل engine room وكيف يتم عمل شد السنتر للماكينه وهى على الطبيعه بدون رسم مع تحديد ارتفاع ال foundation بالنسبه لعمود الرفاص ونشكركم لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (14 أبريل 2010)

Dear saizgax good day 
i am marine chief engineer Mohamed Abbas
and u dear engineer


----------



## م/هيما (8 يوليو 2010)

thank you for the nice shoots


----------

